# Would an Authors offensive personal views stop you from reading their books?



## Michael Brian (Aug 10, 2010)

For example, an Author has certain political or personal views that one would find offensive, yet their writing is luminary.  How many out there can deal with the dichotomy of that?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Yes. There are authors that I won't read because I don't agree with their personal views.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

If it is really offensive to me, then yes, it may prompt me not to read their work. Then again, there's a good chance their views would show up in their work, anyway, so presumably I wouldn't like it as much.

But then, I'm the sort who sometimes doesn't even want to see the author's photo* on the dust jacket: I'm generally happier not really knowing anything much about the author, so that it does not influence my reading -- at least where fiction is concerned; nonfiction would be somewhat different, as I want to be able to evaluate the author's credibility and biases.

___________
* For instance, the first time I saw this photo (or one very similar to it) on one of Steven Brust's books, I wished I hadn't seen it: it just wasn't what I wanted him to look like. (I still read all his books, though.)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Possibly, though I don't generally go searching out an author's views before deciding to buy the book.  If I find out later it will probably color my impression.  And, as Nog says, if their views are obvious from their writing it's very likely to turn me off, especially if I don't agree.

Also, for what it's worth, there are some KB authors on my "do not buy" list because of what I've gleaned of their personality from their posts.

Conversely, there are some whose books I've bought because I decided I kind of liked 'em -- based on their posts -- and should give 'em a try even if it's not my usual cup of tea.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

If an author's views are just plain dumb are annoying, that's fine with me. Really. But if they start infecting their book and making me roll my eyes at dialog or plot turns, yeah, I'm done.

David Dalglish


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

If the offensive views are in the book then yes, I avoid the books, the authors, etc.  If I happen across a blog or a post and they are offensive, yes again.  I can think of two authors off the top of my head...no make that 3 authors that I will not read.  No, make that four.  Two of them wrote very well, but tended to have overriding political messages/slams in their books (in one case, it was not there early on but became an overriding message in one of the books.  That was the last book I read by that author).  The other two authors posted rants (in both cases, they posted and posted--on their own blogs, on other forums, so this was not something that I was "looking" for) that I found offensive, insensitive and/or rude.  Simple: I don't buy their books and even if given to me, I won't read them. 

There are some authors who tend to post on subjects or views I do not agree with.  They do it in such a way that it is polite and an invite for discussion and it is on their personal blog.  I do not spend any additional time on their blogs, because I do not want to spend time reading that particular subject/viewpoint, but I will read their books if the books continue to entertain.  So to clarify, it's not that I have to agree with everything I read.  Some of it is attitude--whether that comes across in the story or real life...it can be a game changer for me.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

If totally offensive views were expressed in the book, then that's obviously a deal breaker. I don't guess I would normally know the personal views of an author beforehand, so then, ignorance is bliss. In thinking about it, if I found out that an author I liked had views that I found extremely offensive, then I do think I would stop reading them.

And NogDog, I'm with you on the author's pictures. I *love* Jim Butcher's Dresden Files series but please, can the man get another picture? He's so brooding I just want to poke him with a stick.


----------



## pdallen (Aug 3, 2010)

If I found an author's personal views offensive, I probably wouldn't read his/her work. I expect to find an author's mind reflected in her/his books; that is a part of the art of writing. The only way to prevent that is to write completely formulaic books, and that sort of writing doesn't interest me much.

To list a few specific examples I noted prominently displayed in a bookstore the other day, I would never read Glenn Beck, Ann Coulter or Sarah Palin (even if her book was ghost written). On the other hand, I wouldn't read a book by Barak Obama or Bill Clinton either.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Ha ha ha!  That photo is great.  It really does make me want to run.

If an author is open about their views, and I find them offensive, I won't read their books.  Many times these views are expressed in their writing, even if it's subconscious.  There's so many great authors and great books, why spend my time with someone offensive?

Plus, I don't want to support them or their views.

Vicki


----------



## Rye (Nov 18, 2008)

I agree totally with what Ann and Maria said. There are several authors who would not get a sale out of me....and a few I actually liked their books, but their views turned me off and I can't enjoy what they write now. A lot of it is how they say things...rude, obnoxious, demeaning...immediate turnoffs that make me hit the ignore button. I don't go searching for anything to make me dislike anyone, but if I come across something like I described, then that's it.


----------



## AlanBaxter (Sep 1, 2009)

For me it depends on whether the views I find offensive are based in hatred and ignorance or not. If someone is well informed but I find their ideas offensive I might read them to learn more about their position. If they're a hate-filled bigot then I won't waste my time with them. I try to remind myself that a lot of people find my views offensive and that's their prerogative. So if someone offends me, I can just ignore them. If I do read their stuff and I'm still offended by them and/or their views, I'll walk away. If it's really offensive I'll probably mock them on my blog.


----------



## Basilius (Feb 20, 2010)

Rye said:


> I agree totally with what Ann and Maria said. There are several authors who would not get a sale out of me....and a few I actually liked their books, but their views turned me off and I can't enjoy what they write now. A lot of it is how they say things...rude, obnoxious, demeaning...immediate turnoffs that make me hit the ignore button. I don't go searching for anything to make me dislike anyone, but if I come across something like I described, then that's it.


It's funny. I have, and do, boycott game designers because of obnoxious behaviour, etc. but I don't do that with authors. I have no idea why. Harlan Ellison was rude to me in person, but I just figured "that's Harlan being Harlan" and still read his stuff. Richard Berg (noted historical game designer) was rude to me online, and I won't buy a thing he's involved in. An odd distinction of mine.

As far as boycotting someone because of their views, it's usually because I wouldn't have listened to them anyway. I simply don't care what Beck, Coulter, et. al. (to bring up the examples mentioned earlier) have to say, so I'm not going to be buying their book. Just like I wouldn't buy a book about the finer points of knitting. They're irrelevant to me. So I guess it's not really a boycott as much as not being the target audience.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Most of the time, a good book is a good book. If all of that's part of the story and intrinsic to the character, don't mind a bit. I'm always interested in a good political or spiritual conversation, so long as it's well informed and polite. However, I do hate being lectured, or spoon fed dogma.


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

For me, it depends on whether it's fiction or non-fiction. As far as fiction goes, I'll read pretty much almost anything, couldn't care less about the author's politics. With non-fiction, I usually try to avoid current political non-fiction books, I'd rather read something about the past, _1776_, _Team of Rivals_, _John Adams_, _Memoirs of U.S. Grant_, or anything about Mark Twain, as an example.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

With fiction, unless the author is putting their beliefs in their books, which can turn me off depending on how it's done and how much it's done, I never know what the author's beliefs are. Unlike a lot of people, I just don't pay much attention to personal info about authors.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I don't research a writer's personal views on any subject.  But if they offer it freely - whether in interviews or in their very writings - then how can I ignore them.  And if I'm aware of their private thoughts and find them reprehensible - then m answer is "Yes."  It's not a matter of Left or Right, and I'm even willing to (sometimes) make allowances for opinions that belong to a time and a place (Agatha Christie, for example, was quite the anti-Semite.  So was F. Scott Fitzgerald.  Their beliefs come out in some of their novels.)  But others cross a line.  For example: Ayn Rand.  She was a hateful, vile, child-murderer worshipping sociopath.  I'm familiar with the ideas and "philosophies" she pushes in her novels, and I have no desire to spend even one minute of my valuable time in her company.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Yes, it would stop me.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

It's rare that I know much about an author, except for the short blurb in the books. Political writers are political first and writers second (or not at all, in some cases) so people who already agree with them are the ones who buy the books. I can't say I have heard of an author I read being arrested for DUI and ranting about something awful to the police, or anything like that.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Oh yes.  I can think of a couple of authors off the top of my head I just will not read because they've been so obnoxious on a forum that I can't imagine I would want to support them. 

Dawn


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I think it would depend on the author and the views...

Betsy


----------



## Carld (Dec 2, 2009)

Yes. When I find an author's personal views repugnant I see no reason to spend my time or money on their work. I'll find something else to read.


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

I feel that I am independent politically and I am Catholic.  I have been known to boycott and try to get others to boycott any anti religion books of any kind  i.e. anti-semetic, anti-Catholic etc.  It's one thing to have a character who is a doofus expounding these beliefs it is another to have it pervade the book.  In addition, I have read books that denigrate either Democrats or Republicans in a very repulsive way.  One author had a character constantly making republican jokes that were offensive in the extreme another did the same with Democrats.  I feel that if an opinion is not given with logic but rather insults the speaker has a definite lack of intelligence and I will not read that author again.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I think there's a difference between someone with a different view than mine, and an offensive viewpoint.

For instance, I would read a book written by someone of a different religion than mine, or a different political view.  Those aren't offensive to me.  Someone who is openly offensive to a whole race of people, or religious group, etc. is very offensive to me and I wouldn't read their books.

Let's just say if Mel Gibson writes a novel, I'm not going to read it.  And I'm not going to see any films with him either.  Although I'm not sure he'll get another movie deal.

Vicki


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

There are some political pundits on cable TV and radio whose views I am opposed to, and I would not read their books, whether "non-fiction" or fiction.  They have an agenda and I don't want to support it or them, and reading them would be a waste of my time.

If I found out that a novelist had a view, whether religious or political, that is opposed to my view, and if they were writers who were not media celebrities, I might read their novels.  I usually am not aware of the views of fiction writers, however.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I know of a couple authors whose posts at forums have offended me to the point that I won't read any more of their posts, let alone their books.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> ...Also, for what it's worth, there are some KB authors on my "do not buy" list because of what I've gleaned of their personality from their posts.
> 
> Conversely, there are some whose books I've bought because I decided I kind of liked 'em -- based on their posts -- and should give 'em a try even if it's not my usual cup of tea.


I agree with this 100%.



intinst said:


> I know of a couple authors whose posts at forums have offended me to the point that I won't read any more of their posts, let alone their books.


Amen!!!


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

If their offensive views are pushed in their books, especially if the views are the main focus of the books, it would stop me from reading/finishing it. But I make it a point to not learn much about authors because I'm not interested in them as people, just in what they write.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

911jason said:


> I agree with this 100%.
> 
> Amen!!!


There was an author - not from KB - who was berating the public after publishers announced they did not want Amazon selling books at $9.99 and a lot of people were angry. Was his name Patterson? Something Patterson, I think. Anyway, if I remembered his name right now I would definitely tell you I would never buy his books because I think he's an ignorant idiot who has nothing but contempt for his readers. He offered his opinion to the New York Times, so he knew exactly what he was saying and who would be reading it.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

DYB said:


> There was an author - not from KB - who was berating the public after publishers announced they did not want Amazon selling books at $9.99 and a lot of people were angry. Was his name Patterson? Something Patterson, I think. Anyway, if I remembered his name right now I would definitely tell you I would never buy his books because I think he's an ignorant idiot who has nothing but contempt for his readers. He offered his opinion to the New York Times, so he knew exactly what he was saying and who would be reading it.


James Patterson?


----------



## Linda Ash (Jul 13, 2010)

Yes, just like I won't go to any Mel Gibson movies.


----------



## Danielleqlee (Jun 21, 2010)

Victorine said:


> Let's just say if Mel Gibson writes a novel, I'm not going to read it.


Here here!

I have to say, after Stephen King's unsolicited and arrogant remarks about Stephenie Meyer not being a good writer, I wrote him off! I can't respect someone like that.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2010)

Linda Ash said:


> Yes, just like I won't go to any Mel Gibson movies.


This guy is currently #1 on my list of the world's craziest people.



Danielleqlee said:


> I have to say, after Stephen King's unsolicited and arrogant remarks about Stephenie Meyer not being a good writer, I wrote him off! I can't respect someone like that.


Well, he does do pop culture criticism for Entertainment Weekly, and I think that's what he wrote it for. But when you're as big as Stephanie Meyer, nothing needs to be solicited. King does try to take a controversial stance, sort of like Konrath on his blog. Considering he praised J.K. Rowling at the same time, I didn't think he was making any kind of a blanket statement, just doing what critics do. He's also explicitly given the thumbs up to Hunger Games. I don't regularly read Stephen King anyway, but he's entitled to his opinion, just as you are.


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

history_lover said:


> James Patterson?


I think it might be James Patterson. Of the interviews I've seen of him, he does appear to be condescending and thinks he's above everyone. I think I heard that he doesn't even write his own novels anymore, he just does an outline and has his ghostwriters write the novel.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm conflicted.

In reality, I'm a staunch democrat and pacifist. I despise Republican politics and scare tactics....

Yet in my thriller novels, the one I wrote in February and the one I'll write this fall, I'm all "Let's get the terrorists!" and what not.

Weird.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2010)

Danielleqlee said:


> Here here!
> 
> I have to say, after Stephen King's unsolicited and arrogant remarks about Stephenie Meyer not being a good writer, I wrote him off! I can't respect someone like that.


But she isn't a good writer.

*crosses Danielle off of her potential reader list* 

Though to defend King, I think I remember the interview you are talking about (unless he said it multiple times). What he actually said was that she was good at what she intended, which was writing stories that interest young adults, particularly girls, but that she wasn't really a "horror" author and shouldn't be treated as such.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

My bias is that I believe that an author's views will "color" the writing produced.
It seems from the posts already here that many feel this same way.

A different world view or politics or religious perception do not deter me from reading a thoughtful work.
So if an author's work is recommended, I will try it.  If I have enjoyed past works, I will continue to give the author a break.

But if an author has expressed "offensive views", I would be inclined to not pick up that person's works.
I note that I am not talking about moviestars and their movies here.
Or politicians and watching them on tv.

I am talking about authors, their verified public opinions and reading their works.


What I feel is a different subject (and yet I agree with) is the pictures of authors.
Terry Brooks just doesn't look like the person I imagined wrote his books.


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

I'd like to think I can separate the author from his/her work, but in truth, I don't want to support someone who offends me. There are too many other great stories out there. Most authors infuse their work with at least some of their views, so I'm not likely to be enchanted by the stories of someone I find politically offensive. So far, I haven't had any writers insult me in person. But I'm much more likely to read novels by those that are friendly.
L.J.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

In a word; yes.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm with Geoff (and others who expressed similar viewpoints...don't mean to pick on Geoff): there's a vast gulf between differing and offensive. I like being exposed to people (which is what characters become, after all) whose world views are different than mine. But I do have a hard time throwing my money at authors who are jerkwads.


----------



## CDChristian (Jun 4, 2010)

Danielleqlee said:


> Here here!
> 
> I have to say, after Stephen King's unsolicited and arrogant remarks about Stephenie Meyer not being a good writer, I wrote him off! I can't respect someone like that.





bardsandsages said:


> But she isn't a good writer.
> 
> *crosses Danielle off of her potential reader list*
> 
> Though to defend King, I think I remember the interview you are talking about (unless he said it multiple times). What he actually said was that she was good at what she intended, which was writing stories that interest young adults, particularly girls, but that she wasn't really a "horror" author and shouldn't be treated as such.


  I thought the same thing in nearly the same order!

From Danielle's quote. -> To my thoughts, "But it's true..." -> To, "Oh, crap! I'm going to out myself as not being a Twilight Fan." -> To potential readers flipping me off because I don't like Stephenie's writing style. -> Ending with, "It was bound to happen. I might as well out myself now."


----------



## Malweth (Oct 18, 2009)

There's a huge difference between an offensive viewpoint and a different viewpoint. Someone else mentioned they wouldn't read an anti-religion book and cited anti-semitism and anti-catholocism. Perhaps that's one person's opinion, but where I would never read something colored against a particular religious group, one against religion in general (such as The Golden Compass trilogy) is, to me, simply a different viewpoint. In general, religion and politics seem to be the two biggest points of debate.

Over all, I'm a "non-extremist" and dislike anything that takes an extremist point of view.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Victorine said:


> ...
> Let's just say if Mel Gibson writes a novel, I'm not going to read it. And I'm not going to see any films with him either. Although I'm not sure he'll get another movie deal....


I have to admit that I would be tempted to take a look at the sample (if it were available for Kindle), much as people can't help looking at a car crash.  But probably not.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Yes, rightly or wrongly it would impact my decision to buy a book if, say, the author was a mysognist, or had kicked an animal to death, or was cruel to people in general. I couldn't show support by buying that author's book or even taking it out of the library.

Debra


----------



## chipotle (Jan 1, 2010)

I think I would read an author who had opposing views but only if they expressed it respectfully. If the author said anyone who disagreed with him/her was a moron, then no.


----------



## bvlarson (May 16, 2010)

You know, for me it depends on how much their personal views leak into their books. There is always some leakage, it's only natural. But if it begins to take over and distract from the story (such as many carl hiaasen books, which I enjoy otherwise, for example) I get annoyed and can't continue reading. I don't mind irritating authors, many of the best were raving drunken loons (put Stephen King on that list, look him up, he was out of his mind high through many of his early works). Artists are by nature quirky, but if it interferes with my suspension of disbelief, then I can't go with it. 
-BVL


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

I agree that unless the author's views expressly color his or her writing, I don't care about them. Good writing is good writing and jerks are jerks. Sometimes you get both qualities in the same person, but at least in those cases you can say, "He's a total jerk and I hate his guts, but at least he makes great books and isn't a total waste."


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak (Aug 10, 2010)

I have to admit, on occasion an author's personality has stopped me from picking up a book. Once, at a writing conference in Maui, a famous (infamous) author insulted women editors in front of a crowd. Later that day, he spoke to a large audience (I think everyone would have left, but we were waiting for another speaker) and proceeded to insult women--on top of that, he claimed to have fathered half the population of Hawaii. What a jerk! Every time I see his books, I cringe.


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm open to diverse opinions, but if a book edges into propaganda I don't have any interest in reading it. There's a certain thriller right now that I have no desire to read.


----------



## MachineTrooper (Jun 22, 2010)

Wow. If I avoided everything created by those I disagree with politically and/or religiously, I'd boycott most of what's written; almost everything filmed or videorecorded.

Usually I can predict whodunit, or the "surprising plot twist" up the author's sleeve because of their worldview. So it takes the fun out of reading on more than one level.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

MachineTrooper said:


> Wow. If I avoided everything created by those I disagree with politically and/or religiously, I'd boycott most of what's written; almost everything filmed or videorecorded.
> 
> Usually I can predict whodunit, or the "surprising plot twist" up the author's sleeve because of their worldview. So it takes the fun out of reading on more than one level.


You know how bad I want to send you all but the last chapter of my book, and see if you can guess who the culprit is?

VBG

Vicki


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

history_lover said:


> James Patterson?


I don't think it was James Patterson! The writer I'm thinking of wrote a non-fiction book about a murder investigation in Italy - and he, in the process of researching it, became a prime suspect. Or something like that. It sounded kind of interesting when I read the description and I was going to buy it. But then I saw him bashing ebook customers and decided I would spend my money on someone else.


----------



## Carld (Dec 2, 2009)

MachineTrooper said:


> Wow. If I avoided everything created by those I disagree with politically and/or religiously, I'd boycott most of what's written; almost everything filmed or videorecorded.


There's a lot of room between "disagree with" and "offensive."


----------



## Bane766 (Aug 2, 2010)

For me it really depends on what it is.  If they are a racist or something like that, then no I wouldn't read their book.  If they are just a republican with conservative views it probably wouldn't stop me from reading their book.

I wouldn't read a biography or political book from someone I disagree with, but fiction is a different story.  I've been reading Stephen King for a long time and alot of his political views I don't agree with, but he's still a good read and he's not that preachy.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

DYB said:


> I don't think it was James Patterson! The writer I'm thinking of wrote a non-fiction book about a murder investigation in Italy - and he, in the process of researching it, became a prime suspect. Or something like that. It sounded kind of interesting when I read the description and I was going to buy it. But then I saw him bashing ebook customers and decided I would spend my money on someone else.


*The Monster of Florence* by Douglas Preston? I actually had that on my TBR list.

L


----------



## Figment (Oct 27, 2008)

Heck, I won't purchase a product if their television/radio/print media advertising annoys me.  Much less would I waste both my money and (ever more limited) time on book by someone whose views I found annoying or otherwise bothersome.


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

I respect that other people have the right to their opinions and with me my patience tends to vary depending on the person and how they come across.  I can be strangely irritated by certain forms of advertising for example or if I think someone is mean or pushy or just an arsehole in general.  I don't like being preached to in any form and I'd rather give my business to someone who knows how to treat other people in a respectful manner.

I don't have a specific formula though.  There are some writers I find to be unreasonably aggressive which completely repulses me whereas with others I see them as argumentative but interesting and still like them.  I don't go looking for reasons to like or dislike an author based on personality but if they promote negativity on blogs and forums then I can't help noticing and being influenced.  I won't know if a writer is racist or a homophobe or an irritating git unless they flaunt it a lot.  They have a right to own a different opinion to mine but it's how they present those opinions that really matter to me.

Good manners, a sense of humour and things like plain old decency shine through too and I think I gravitate towards likeable and approachable writers more often than not.  Life's a popularity contest after all.    I'd rather not know much about a writer I like though, keeping the mystery and all that.  Worst thing about the internet,there's no mystery in the world anymore.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

I doubt I would boycott a fiction author for their personal views. When it comes to fiction, I'm more interested in the stories anyways.

Nonfiction titles a bit of a different matter. I know it sounds intellectually narrow, but I probably wouldn't trust the nonfiction works of somebody I found offensive anyways...although I'm sure curiosity would tempt me to check it out.

I can enjoy Mel Gibson's "Road Warrior" or "Lethal Weapon," but I'm not sure I would be interested if he made a documentary on social matters.


----------



## imon32red (Jun 15, 2009)

Yes.  I don't go out searching for things that offend me, but if it made the nightly news I would definitely avoid reading the authors work.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

Michael Brian said:


> For example, an Author has certain political or personal views that one would find offensive, yet their writing is luminary. How many out there can deal with the dichotomy of that?


If I disagree with an author's political or personal views, that wouldn't stop me from purchasing or reading their books. However, if that author was obnoxious and kept trying to push those views on other people in a rude and ignorant manner (think Rosie O'Donnel, Sean Penn, etc...) then no, I wouldn't buy any of his work.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Defnitely.... there are so many authors and so many good books that I wouldn't want a penny of my money to go to an author whose view offend me.  Same thing with music.... I won't buy music with lyrics that offend me either.


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

Yes, I absolutely would boycott an author.  

I am one of those people who enjoy the Twilight Saga...when I heard the things Stephen King said about Stephanie Meyer as an author, which had contradicted things he said prior, I was really turned off by him and I won't read his writings any more.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

I think my main issue is giving a person I find offensive money from buying their book. I might get their book at a used book store or borrow it from someone. If their book is filled with vitriol and hatred, though, then I won't even bother. I don't read to make myself angry.


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

AddieLove, I totally agree.  I think that if the book, movie, or song is good I will buy it.  When that creator then uses the money from my, and other peoples purchases, to rally around an offensive points of view, I will "vote against" them by with holding my dollars from their coffers.  I know many people disagreed with the Dixie Chicks and the fallout.  Right or wrong, they angered their fan base and where are they now?  They were on top and now occasionally you hear a song but not often.


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

This is a question open to a variety of interpretations. Have I read an enjoyed the author's books before I found out about the offensive personal views? Are the 'views' offensive to me, personally, or are they just generally offensive views?

The best answer I can give is: No. I read 'Mein Kampf' even though I found the author's views well beyond merely offensive. If I can read that book [and I'm not recommending anyone else make the attempt], I can't answer 'yes' to the question. However, authors who make views known that are personally offensive to me will need a bigger hook to get me to read their books than other authors.

My enjoyment of actor Jimmy Stewart decreased significantly upon discovering some of his views, but I won't deliberately not watch a movie with Jimmy Stewart in it simply because Jimmy Stewart is in it. Given a choice between two equally attractive presentations, I'll go with the one where the viewpoints of the authors/stars do not offend me.


----------



## JohnJGaynard (Jul 26, 2010)

Good question, which raises the subject of how authors of genius can be abject failures or destroyers in their personal or political lives.  Dostoievsky's diaries contained a lot of anti-semitic writing, although his novels did not.  Louis-Ferdinand Celine wrote a masterpiece in "Journey to the End of the Night" and then a lot of anti-semitic drivel in the 1930s and he collaborated with the Germans in WWIII, as did Knut Hamsun, the Norwegian author of the masterpiece, "Hunger".  W.B. Yeats sympathized with the fascist blueshirts in Ireland.  

It seems that you don't need to be a hero to write a good novel or poem.  In classic novels, reissued in collector's editions or paperback the reader is usually informed of the author's life and opinions in the preface.  With modern authors we just have to decide for ourselves, and that is more difficult than having other people decide for us.  When I read about an author's personal views and find them offensive or pleasing, I ask myself "why" ?  That is what self-discovery through literature is all about.  Life would be a lot easier if all good books were written by good people and bad books by bad people, but the situation will never be that black or white.
Regards
John J. Gaynard
author of 
"Another Life"


----------



## SarahBarnard (Jul 28, 2010)

PraiseGod13 said:


> Defnitely.... there are so many authors and so many good books that I wouldn't want a penny of my money to go to an author whose view offend me. Same thing with music.... I won't buy music with lyrics that offend me either.


It's a judgement based on the knowledge I have at the time. I know next to nothing about most of the authors I read, although that is changing as I find many of you on boards like this! So as I see it if an author has yelled loud enough to get my attention with an opinion that I find offensive, and uses their "celebrity" (it's not the same as a movie star or musician) to further their offensive views, then they can get lost and I won't buy their work. If their views are expressed with consideration and no ranting, effectively so I don't know, then I'm none the wiser and can happily read their work.

As for the books themselves, if offensive views get into the story then I wouldn't read it anyway, whether that is the writers view or not.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

No, probably not. There are LOTS of people whose opinions differ from mine, and they all have the right to feel however they feel. I might not agree with their opinions, but I won't boycott them over it.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

My answer is yes and no.

There are fiction books with one political/religious/etc. bias or another that are obvious even before you open the book. For example, I am not Christian, but I read some of the "Christian fiction" freebies. Some may be more religious than I would normally choose to read, but I knew what I was getting into. (Note: I am not saying religious views offend me, this is just an example to make a point.)

My problem is with books that are _supposed_ to be just plain ol' fiction, but then the writer then adds some biased/offensive view or turns into something else altogether. I was really annoyed, for example, with Phillip Pullman's _The Amber Spyglass_, even though I purchased it on release day in hardcover because I had loved the first two books in the series so much. I would probably not read any more of his books, not b/c I find his views offensive, but b/c I don't _trust_ him to keep his jarring views out of a good story. In a weird way, I felt somewhat betrayed as a reader.

OTOH, one of my favorite series is by an author who regularly rants about his political views on his blog, in a way I consider at least mildly offensive. I'd read several of his books before I came across his blog, and had never detected any of these views in his stories. To me, he is living up to his end of the author-reader bargain as an entertaining writer, and I am not that bothered by paying for his fictional work.

N


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

For me it depends on what the issue is. If someone is blatantly racist, misogynistic, or homophobic, I won't read their work. But if their religion is different than mine (and I don't have one), then it doesn't really matter to me. As for authors that don't seem to actually write their own work <cough> Patterson <cough>....I won't read their work.


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

Not really, but there isn't much I find offensive. I would hardly hold an author's political views against them just as I don't expect anyone to hold mine against me. Sometimes it's fun to dive into another point of vie; to me that's the point of reading. Besides, authors are human, and they stick their feet in their mouths as much as you and I, and I know that I stick my foot in my mouth quite often.


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman (Jul 29, 2010)

I'll listen to musicians who I know are less than great people, but I think there is a limit to how much of a jerk a writer can be and I still want to read them. I guess it's a higher standard?


----------



## Travis haselton (Jul 24, 2010)

If there is music or books I like from someone I dont like. I may not give them money by buying anything from them but I will pirate it lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)

I consider reading an escape and enjoy it for the entertainment value.  So no, not unless the characters in the book, or the voice of the author pushed me towrad those views.  I mean the people who wrote the constitution owned slaves.  We live by that document in America.  Point made.


----------



## sal (Aug 4, 2009)

I will use several case points. As someone above said, in person, Harlan Ellison can be a serious ASS. 
And he's done and said some offensive things.

But his writing is so good (IMHO), that I don't let that stop me from reading him. And his personal issues
never seem to work their way into his fiction as "AGENDA."

Now, having said that, I stopped reading Orson Scott Card because of his blatantly Mormon agenda and attitudes.
But that goes right into his fiction--thinly disguised. 

Nothing turns me off faster in fiction than thinly-disguised "Author Agenda" in a book.

No, I don't really care what an author looks like, or if they shower (by the way I *do* shower  ).
And their personal problems or issues don't matter to me unless they get to the point where I can't ignore them.

I can't stand mysogynists, but they tend to write pathetic, weak female characters, which would make me grind the
book up in the wood chipper anyway....

Sal


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

I was just thinking that Orson Scott Card would be an example for many on this board.

I find his fantasy pretty unreadable anyway, but I like his science fiction for the most part.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Everyone is entitled to their views on any topic. It is the way they choose to voice those views that would give me pause.

I'm not interested in anyone's personal life, so the only time I would know anyone's views on any topic is if they chose to make them extremely public, to the point where it would end up in the news headlines somewhere.

So, to answer the question, I would not read a book by an author who chooses to be publicly belligerent.


----------



## Seal (Jul 23, 2010)

I do not go to Jane Fonda movies because she went to North Viet Nam while we were fighting over there. And to make matters worse, it is reported that she actually shot at US airplanes while in Hanoi. Other actors that were actively marching for an end to the war, I have no problem with. But I feel that too many actors are now becoming too blatantly political and that diminishes their appeal for me. So, in answer to your question about authors, PROBABLY, but it would depend on the author and their specific views that I disagreed with.

Seal


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

It really depends.  Just to throw out a couple of examples:

1) Steven Brust - how funny that I immediately recognized his pic   From reading his blog, briefly, he's a bit of a socialist.  I disagreed with a LOT of what was on his blog and therefore stopped visiting it.  However, you wouldn't guess his political leanings based upon his works (at least the ones I've read) and I enjoy his stories, so I keep buying and reading and will continue to do so for the foreseeable future.
2) Rita Mae Brown - I loved her Mrs. Murphy series and faithfully bought the first 15 or so of them.  The past few books she's gotten progressively more and more "preachy".  She actually comes pretty close to lecturing her audience in the last couple of books.  Her topics of passion include farming techniques, politics and personal relationships.  Some of her views I agree with, some I don't.  However, I buy her books for a cozy mystery featuring cute animals, not a dissertation.  As a result, I haven't bought the last couple of books in the series, and I'm honestly not sure that I'm going to re-buy the books in Kindle format (sold my paper ones on eBay).  

Hope that clarified.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

If I actually found someone's personal views offensive, I suppose it would.  I'm not easily offended, however.  Disagreeing with someone's personal views doesn't mean I'm offended by their views, it just means they're wrong.    I find that I'm unlikely to know most people's "personal" views as they keep them, er, personal.  

Betsy


----------



## Barry Eysman (Jul 19, 2010)

usually, yes
but read bio of Roald Dahl, whose work i love.  The writer just hated him but I read it anyway.
some psychologist wrote bio of Dean Koontz, with his approval. According to the biographer, everything Koontz wrote had to do with "working with issues"about his violent, alcoholic father. It became ridiculous after a while. Koontz' first novel after the bio was about an especially vicious serial killer, who was, of course, a psychiatrist. It was so great a joke.


----------



## Carolyn J. Rose Mystery Writer (Aug 10, 2010)

That would depend on whether their "offensive" views meshed with my own "offensive" views.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

It really depends on the author and to what extent their views color their writing.  Orson Scott Card and I disagree on everything from our positions on gay rights to ebooks but I've read much of his bibliography.  But, there are authors whose political or religious opinions are apparent in their writing and will prevent me from reading them after the first taste.


----------



## TriBen (Jun 7, 2010)

Most definitely YES

I could not make myself read the new books by Glenn Beck or Sarah Palin.

Trish


----------



## Seal (Jul 23, 2010)

This post deleted due to my own stupidity. I didn't realize that the signature block was automatically added after the Post button was clicked.


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

I think it would depend on the situation.

Outside of the book:

If I already know that I like an author and I find out something bad about them, I don't see it affecting anything. The way I see it is that we have a legal system in place, if they do something that they're not supposed to, then, as with anyone else, it's up to the legal system to determine what needs to be done. I don't feel it's my place to deny them a sale for something that has nothing to do with what I'm spending money for, nor do I feel inclined to punish myself.

Now, if it was a new to me author, I'd be more inclined to check them out if I like them than if I didn't.

Inside of the book:

I cannot recall ever running into a book where an author has managed to offend me. If it was something that I enjoyed reading I don't think that I'd care, if I didn't enjoy it I'd, at the very least, approach any other books by the author with extreme caution.


----------



## redshift1 (Jun 20, 2009)

If the author is using political/attitudinal description for character development then Its fine. Where it crosses the line is and I quote form a recently downloaded fiction sample " I turned the radio to Fox news for the honest reporting".  Now it could just as easily been CNN but I think you  catch my drift.


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

I think it depends.

For me, if I enjoy the writing, most of the time I will continue to read.  I can disagree with someone's personal views and still enjoy their writing if the subject matter does not involve those views.

If I disagree with an author's personal views and their subject matter is those personal views, then I will not read.  (See:  Barack Obama, Rachel Maddow, Chris Matthews, etc.)

The only situation where I may think twice on an author I've enjoyed is if they personally attack their readers or are very condescending towards their readers.  I take very personal offense to stuff like that because without readers, how would an author make money?


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Possibly, though I don't generally go searching out an author's views before deciding to buy the book. If I find out later it will probably color my impression. And, as Nog says, if their views are obvious from their writing it's very likely to turn me off, especially if I don't agree.
> 
> Also, for what it's worth, there are some KB authors on my "do not buy" list because of what I've gleaned of their personality from their posts.
> 
> Conversely, there are some whose books I've bought because I decided I kind of liked 'em -- based on their posts -- and should give 'em a try even if it's not my usual cup of tea.


^^^^^My thoughts, exactly!^^^^^


----------



## lib2b (Apr 6, 2010)

Yes.  If I know an author is racist, homophobic, sexist, etc., I don't think I could enjoy what they wrote because their offensive personal views would be stuck in the back of my mind as I read, even if their views are not apparent in their work.


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

lib2b said:


> Yes. If I know an author is racist, homophobic, sexist, etc., I don't think I could enjoy what they wrote because their offensive personal views would be stuck in the back of my mind as I read, even if their views are not apparent in their work.


I also feel like, as there are more wonderful books in the world than I can ever hope to read in my lifetime, I can "afford" to be choosy, and I choose not to "line the pockets" of someone whose views I find offensive. So while I don't go out of my way to research the personal views of every author I read, if I do happen to find out about them, and I do find them offensive, I choose not to buy/read their books -- regardless of whether the views are reflected in their work.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

I try not to learn _too_ much about author's personal views for that reason, because if we don't agree then it might influence the way I read or enjoy the book. However, if I do find out about an author's views that I really agree with, it'll make me more interested in their work, and could encourage me to try them out.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author (Jun 25, 2010)

Yes, I believe it would, especially if their personal views were carried into their writing, and most of the time they are.


----------



## CaraMarsi27 (Aug 7, 2010)

It depends. If I knew a writer's political views and they were so different from mine, I probably wouldn't read his or her books. Most of the time we don't know a fiction writer's views. I don't interject my political views onto my fiction characters.


----------



## Disappointed (Jul 28, 2010)

Yes.

Mel Gibson, for example, has been on my 'do not support' radar for a long time*.

*Except for _The Road Warrior_


----------



## xandy3 (Jun 13, 2010)

For me, that all depends on what their particular political views are...
and what their books are about/what genre/whether or not I enjoy their writing.  

I am a Christian, but read many books by non-christians.  I am politically independant; but I enjoy books from people who I know are completely left, or completely right. 

However, there are some people whose lifestyles and views I just cannot endorse: And, if someone came out and condoned some awful crime against women/children, or said all Christians are evil...well then I would never  
touch their book, and would certainly never purchase it. 

I don't read L Ron Hubbard, not just because of scientology or whatever...but because I don't like his books. 

Then again, I totally get Stieg Larson's POV about the injustices against women in a mysoginist society, and stand by that 110%....but I absolutely cannot get into his books.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta (May 20, 2010)

Most definitely.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

I will read someone of a different religion or political party with no problem provided I don't find them hateful. I saw a fiction book getting dinged because the heroine heard Michelle Obama as her strong woman voice -- that people can't allow that without getting their panties in a knot is all sorts of sad. 

Orson Scott Card is borderline for me, as he is for a lot of people. He's a good writer and probably a fairly decent guy in many ways, but I do think he has some bigotry in him and that bothers me. 

Oh, think Franzen's an elitist jerk. Not saying I won't read him, but not inclined to do so. 

Overall, I don't want to be one of the people always looking to punish writers for not being identical to me.


----------



## BooksGalore (Aug 5, 2010)

I want to read different viewpoints to an extent.  One example, right now I own 2 opposing views on evolution - I think it will be enlightening.
That said, there are limits.  If Howard Stern has a book out, I wouldn't touch it regardless of the topic.  I try avoid finding out too much personal information on authors/singers/actors so their personal lives won't taint my enjoyment.  But have you noticed, we're not allowed
to have different opinions with most people about books/movies?  What happened to appreciating a different viewpoint?  I love Harry Potter, but can't stand Twilight.  If someone tells me it's crazy to enjoy HP, I don't get upset, it's a matter of taste.  I have a friend who if Twilight comes up and I mention (in a respectful manner) the obsessive relationship is a turnoff; I'm pretty sure she's upset with my opinion.


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

I pretty much limit my reading to fiction.  If I've read reviews that say a book is good I will read it.


----------



## catherinedurkinrobinson (Sep 3, 2010)

Depends on the offensive personal view. Kathy Griffin is offensive to some, but I find her delightful and her recent book was a hoot. Some find Sarah Palin thought-provoking, but the rest of us feel differently, therefore I passed on reading hers. 

Checking out or buying a book doesn't necessarily mean you agree with everything in it, but if you have to cover your head and avoid eye contact, perhaps you ought to rethink the issue. 

Gonna go sneak into a Mel Gibson movie now,
Catherine


----------



## Disappointed (Jul 28, 2010)

catherinedurkinrobinson said:


> Gonna go sneak into a Mel Gibson movie now


I heard that!


----------



## G.Hugh (Sep 24, 2009)

If his/her views are not woven through the body of the book I doubt I would ever know what they are.  Similar to the views of actors, directors and producers of entertaining movies and TV shows (although they seem to be obsessed with using every possible platform to broadcast those views, so I would probably know what they are) as long as the movie is going to entertain me I could care less what they are for or against.

On the other hand if the work is nothing more than another platform for their views and those views are contrary to mine, I most certainly would not bother to upset my serenity by struggling through their piece of propaganda...book, movie, TV show or song, while if the views coincide with mine or support mine, I will most definitely read the work.

I know that I have readers of my books that praise me for shining a spotlight on corruption in the United Nations and Politics via the entertaining vehicle of mystery fiction and I have readers that have read the books while hating me for writing them before they read them and even more on completion.


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

I haven't read all of this thread, but it would depend on the view and how strongly I opposed it.

HOWEVER...

There's an author I will NOT read that posted on the Amazon boards taking a real tragic news story and using it to further his new book that was coming out. I will never read anything of that author's now, it was truly disgusting. People called them on it and they never even responded to it, apologized, nothing. I don't hang out at the boards over there often, but I just happened to run across that post and it made me ill.

There's another one I will not buy any books from people they spam on Twitter and don't participate in the conversation, just a constant spam "buy my book". Um. No. How about tell ME why or respond to something *I* said - or anyone else said. I'm funny about social media though, if you are doing it wrong, figure out how to do it right or hire someone if you don't have time.

Ummm.... so yeah.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Generally I try to respect other's views.  I wouldn't boycott an author because he belongs to another religion, or votes for the other political party, or has an opposing view on abortion or gay marriage or any other "hot issue" of the day.

BUT truly offensive views -- say, an author/artist who's blatantly racist -- is a different story.  I'd probably avoid reading authors who have truly offensive, extreme beliefs.  (Did you know that Saddam Hussein wrote a novel?  Really!)


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

candytx said:


> There's an author I will NOT read that posted on the Amazon boards taking a real tragic news story and using it to further his new book that was coming out. I will never read anything of that author's now, it was truly disgusting. People called them on it and they never even responded to it, apologized, nothing. I don't hang out at the boards over there often, but I just happened to run across that post and it made me ill.


Thought I knew who this was and then noticed you said "his." Of course, that might be a red herring. The author I had in mind is a female, I suppose she could be on this board for all I know -- not like I'm observant -- and you couldn't pay me to read her after the incident I have in mind. She's on the Amazon boards, or used to be, but she got press elsewhere for this incident. So I suppose I should amend my original comment to include this.

I will add to this and my original response that while my natural inclination is not to punish and author, I do find myself rewarding writers for being friendly or personable. I've purchased authors who've in the midst of eBook discussions stood up for the format. Recently I saw an author on Huffington Post who seemed very nice and supportive of other authors, and so I read and reviewed her book. LOL, I guess all my time with dogs made me more about positive reinforcement than negative correction.


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

MichelleR said:


> Thought I knew who this was and then noticed you said "his." Of course, that might be a red herring. The author I had in mind is a female, I suppose she could be on this board for all I know -- not like I'm observant -- and you couldn't pay me to read her after the incident I have in mind. She's on the Amazon boards, or used to be, but she got press elsewhere for this incident. So I suppose I should amend my original comment to include this.
> 
> I will add to this and my original response that while my natural inclination is not to punish and author, I do find myself rewarding writers for being friendly or personable. I've purchased authors who've in the midst of eBook discussions stood up for the format. Recently I saw an author on Huffington Post who seemed very nice and supportive of other authors, and so I read and reviewed her book. LOL, I guess all my time with dogs made me more about positive reinforcement than negative correction.


Hmmm... I'll have to PM you. LOL

Ya know, you make a very good point. I've picked up books from authors simply because they said Hi to me. I also will if they have something nice to say about ANOTHER author or simply do a good deed (bees and honey people). I'm not some big name reviewer. I have my little blog that makes about $30 per month that I stash into my kid's college fund, I do it because I like it. It also means that if I hate an author's work but love the author, I'm honest about it. *laughing* But ya know, I've found most authors can take it. They get that they aren't all winners and I'm not going to like everything they write.

I still won't read that jackarse's books though. Honestly.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Candy and I had different writers in mind. 

I agree that most writers can take criticism. Every once in a while you read about an author losing it though and threatening a reviewer's pet or posting personal information. The proper response to a really bad review is to walk away from the keyboard while calling the reviewer everything BUT a child of God, phoning your friends and repeating the name calling -- maybe even talk about their mama -- tell your husband and have him tell you the person is clearly mad. And THEN you return to the keyboard, say you're sad that this one didn't work for them, but that you're glad they took the time to read it. 

Okay, I exaggerate a little, but few writers have ever one against a fairly polite online reviewer, because it inevitably comes across like they don't appreciate readers, especially to people in the same demographic as the reviewer. 

Most writers really are quite gracious though.


----------



## John Brinling (Jul 25, 2010)

Yes.  There are definitely authors I have no desire to read because of their views.


----------



## wayneacp (Aug 31, 2010)

I'd say that an author with a viewpoint completely opposite from mine would always be welcome - I appreciate learning about divergent opinions.  But if they were truly and intentionally offensive and hurtful?  Yes, there's a good chance i's avoid their book.

As a humor writer, For example, I definitely distinguish good humor versus humor that is at someone else's expense in a hurtful way or is just intentionally offensive with the sole intent of offending or just bringing attention to themselves.  

For me, the intent is crucial.


----------

